# Ps3 gt6?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Christmas!

My missus bought me a PS3 with Grand Turismo 6

Just wondering if any body else has it and as played it online?

Luke


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I play GT5 online alot and its fantastic when there is a group of mates online


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Online with mates is good, online with randoms is either unfair or impossible, very glitchy for me too, cars next to me magically appear and disappear, love gt games, had them all!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Deniance said:


> Online with mates is good, online with randoms is either unfair or impossible, very glitchy for me too, cars next to me magically appear and disappear, love gt games, had them all!


Too many people try to play online games over wi-fi which leads to these issues.

If all the cars are disappearing, it's more than likely to be your connection rather than their connection.


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

we are 4-5 friends playing online almost daily if you are interested pm to sent you a FR


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just been bought GT6 for Christmas. Loved GT5 but I've never played online - hear too many stories of bad play


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I got gt6 for Xmas but not played it yet. Played gt5 on line, good fun but be ready to accept your not as good as you thought!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

U need the A liscence to get online with gt6. My psn is Willwad82 please add me


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Too many people try to play online games over wi-fi which leads to these issues.
> 
> If all the cars are disappearing, it's more than likely to be your connection rather than their connection.


There's nothing wrong with over Wi-Fi. It's poorly designed Wi-fi networks (or overloaded ones) that are the problem.

(I'm a wireless engineer. )

I play every night (almost...) on many games, over Wireless (GT5, GTAV, BF4, etc) and very rarely have any issues.


----------

